# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy >  >  Get started on multiple courses?

## MyCooky

Would you think that a good idea, I'm interested in 2 of these courses,
do you think I should do them one after the other or can I do 2 at a time without loosing the effectiveness/usefulness behind it?

----------


## oliverclay

You have to select yourself only you can decide.

----------

